# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Cafe Lề đường >  Bán nhà xưởng gần Quốc Lộ 1A và Tô Ngọc Vân , 11x42m thổ cư, giá 3,5 Tỷ

## odvwnrflxqcs

*Bán nhà xưởng gần Quốc Lộ 1A và Tô Ngọc Vân , 11x42m thổ cư, giá 3,5 Tỷ* 



Cần bán gấp nhà xưởng mặt tiền đường 8m gần Tô Ngọc Vân & quốc lộ 1a, phường Thạnh Xuân, quận 12.

 Có Sẵn Nhà xưởng DT: 11 x 42m tổng 465m thổ cư công nhận 100% giấy tờ sổ hồng riêng, có nhà xưởng sẵn vào hoạt động liền, có điện 3 pha, hiện đang cho thuê sản xuất sắp hết hạn hợp đồng. Đường thông xe tải lớn ra vô thoải mái.

 Rất thích hợp kinh doanh kho hàng, xưởng sản xuất.

 Vị trí rất đẹp nằm:

_ - Cách Quốc Lộ 1A 200m.
 - Cách Tô Ngọc Vân 150m.
 - Cách UB Q12 500m.
 - Cách Hà Huy Giáp - Ngã Tư Ga 1km.
 - Cách Thống Nhất Gò Vấp 600m._

 Giá bán rẻ 6,5 tỷ (khoảng 14tr/m2). Thanh toán 3.5 tỷ ,số tiền còn lại được hỗ trợ vay ngân hàng . Bao công chứng sang tên trong ngày (hoặc cho thuê giá 35tr/tháng - ký hợp đồng 5 năm).

 Hỗ trợ vay ngân hàng 50% .

 Có huê hồng cho người giới thiệu.

 Mọi chi tiết xin LH: *0919 939 702 - 0909 996 304*

WEBSITE : http://779.net.vn/nha-dat-ban/106/-b...-14tr-m2-.html

----------

